# "Old Cowboy" Trail Beans



## Raine (May 17, 2005)

"Old Cowboy" Trail Beans

Ingredients

"Old Cowboy" Trail Beans (maybe) We used it for Scout Jamborees.
  a.. 2 pounds cooked navy beans or other white beans
  b.. 1 1/2 cups tomato juice
  c.. 1 cup chopped pecans, toasted
  d.. 3/4 cup dark brown sugar (or less)
  e.. 3/4 cup strong black coffee
  f.. 1/2 medium red onion, chopped
  g.. 1/2 cup catsup
  h.. 1/2 cup bourbon
  i.. 6 slices slab bacon, chopped
  j.. 1 carrot, finely grated
  k.. 4 Tablespoons unsulphured dark molasses
  l.. 2 Tablespoons dry mustard

Procedure

Indoors: Preheat oven to 350ºF.

Outdoors: Cast Iron Dutch Oven

Mix all ingredients together in a large bowl, then pour it into a baking dish or Dutch Oven.
Bake the beans, uncovered (in oven), about 1 1/2 hours or until they have thickened and cooked down, with a "skin" just beginning to form on the top of the beans.

Outdoors, in fire with coals on top. medium small to medium coals. Pull coals back after 30 minutes to a coal ring about 3". Cook for 45 minutes, remove lid and stir. Taste for seasoning. Salt may be needed. Be careful now.

Replace lid and add coals on top. If beans are sticking, enlarge the fire ring of coals for a while. Cook for 45 minutes longer. You can check after 20 minutes or so, to taste and season, and to adjust the heat source.

These beans reheat well and will keep in the refrigerator for several days


----------



## jkath (May 18, 2005)

I love the idea of a cup of pecans in this!
If I wanted to go non-alcohol, what liquid would you recommend for this, Rainee?


----------

